# Anyone ride this saddle...



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

*Selle Italia X1 - Anyone ride this saddle or info on it ...*

Selle Italia X1 Saddle - Normal Shipping Ground

Its the Selle Italia X1 saddle. It's on sale right now and they offer free shipping so at that price, can't hurt to try it out I guess. Just wondering if anyone has any input on it. Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try putting the name of the saddle in the thread title, more people will click on it.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Done.....thanks


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't ridden it, but will chip in with my observations.

It's fairly wide, and flat enough to peak my interest.

Not unlike their popular SLR, but this is a roomier and heavier saddle with an even flatter rear.

The nose looks near identical to the new SLR's, in fact. Thin and wide.

There is a lot of room to move around on this saddle, if that's the way you like to ride.

It's not for the crowd who likes to pocket in and stay planted.

If they had 'em in black, I might grab one of these to try just because of the flat rear. On the heavy side, but this is a good buy on the surface if it fits ones general criteria.

Which saddle are you replacing, RideN, and what did you like - and not like - about it?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the assessment, that's the kind of info I'm looking for. 

I have the stock DiamondBack seat on my Podium 2. It is very narrow and I just can't seem to get comfortable on it. After about 20 miles I'm squirming all over the seat looking for a spot to settle into, but not finding it. Also, the last ride I did was 60 miles and I had a nasty saddle sore on one side. I have a good pair of riding shorts with gel padding. I even put vaseline down there to lub up but still suffered. 

I'm hoping the wider seat makes a difference.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I've had the saddle for two weeks so I thought I'd throw a quick review. It is just a hair bit wider than the stock DBR seat and I think that has made a difference. I now have done two 60 mile rides with it and I've had no sore spot or sore butt bones. I can feel the difference as soon as I start my ride. Heck, it was on sale for 1/2 off and I got a 15% off coupon, ended up paying about $30 shipped....well worth the money


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

looks great and the price ...wow!

Then I saw the weight, thats is one heavy saddle my smp glider is lighter than that, and the glider is one heavy saddle. That saddle should be sub 200g, I cant see where the weight is?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya know, I didn't notice the weight. I was just happy my butt liked it!!!


----------



## BelgianCyclism (Jul 17, 2012)

cute saddle


----------

